# Is a move from Panasonic LCD 720P (AE1000) to a Electrohome Marquee 85000 good idea?



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I keep debating the black levels on my LCD which ofcourse can be much better and then I read on these older CRT units that can run full 1080P and have ability to do 16x9. This model is 1500 lumens and I would have to place on floor/table as its too large for my lowish ceiling. Is this a step backward or a great way to get great picture and black levels, 10,000 hr bulb life is a plus too.
Thanks for any help.......I just dont know about the CRT route but as noted have a Projector/screen for over a year now so I am not a total rookie.


----------



## cngbrick (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is a move from Panasonic LCD 720P (AE1000) to a Electrohome Marquee 85000) good idea?*

CRT projectors aren't for everyone, but if you like to tweak and aren't afraid of the hands-on aspect of CRT projectors (not to mention size), then a Marquee will throw a great picture in a light controlled environment.

There is a good write-up floating around on the net comparing the different technologies (just do a search for Curt Palme). Keep in mind that tube condition is the main indicator of value for a Marquee 8500 and getting 1080p will require some tweaks and maintenance. My 8500 does 1080i and 720p easily though.

Cheers,

Richard


----------

